# Is Google Stadia Going To Make Concosles OBOSLETE?



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

As you can see in the article right here folks https://www.google.com/amp/s/kotaku.com/will-googles-stadia-make-consoles-obsolete-1833497486/amp 

It seems to me (Streaming) is going to eventually rule the whole 21st century life we’ve seen what happening to Television (TVs) in the past few years now and with goggle making a revolutionary change to (Gaming) as whole Physical might be dying out soon 😞


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Behind VR, I think this is the first step to civilization becoming what was shown in the movie Ready Player One.



Am simultaneous excited, and scared AF.​


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

Not really, it will still require powerful and stable connection to operate properly which a lot of people do not have. In bigger cities not a problem, but in rural areas etc, it is still a problem. For example in Poland 38% of gamers live in villages with total shit internet. I am one of them .. It is very often not worth for companies to invest in those regions, so it will remain shitty.


----------

